# Looking for an apartment in Sydney



## Raj59 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi,
This is my first international visit and I need some help searching for an apartment (for 1 year) in Sydney. I am a working professional cum student, so basically looking for a place where I reserve some solitude. Have a couple of queries :
My office would be at Harbour street - depending upon the transport facilities there, what should be the maximum stretch (in terms of distance) I can take to get an economical place to live ?
Any recommended areas for Indians (where I can get Indian food) ?
What should be a normal market rate for a fully furnished 1 BHK apartment (including internet) ? Is negotiation considered bad in Australia (It's certainly required in India  ) ?

Thanks !
Raj


----------

